# sweeping the barn floors



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

Omg... i didnt relize that i posted the same thing(almost the same)back in may of this year. I feel silly now for posting the same posts.. 

Im sorry.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

LOL no worries, its a pet peeve of mine about sweeping up. All the barns I've been at or worked at had signs posted to please sweep up when finished with all the necessary tools available. I would totally ask to put up a sign, in my opinion its rude to not clean up your mess
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Agreed- you are not everyone else's maid. I hate a mess though, so wind up sweeping up after others anyway as well. I have just decided that since no one is *asking* me to do it, then obviously I am doing for my own reasons and probably should not blame others for somehow *making* me do it. Doesn't mean I don't tell them off in my head occasionally though.


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

awww...thanks you guys.  

i'll wait until monday to ask about making the sign. 

i wonder if someone will make a comment about it though.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

I wouldn't fret about someone making a comment your not their personal maid and they should be mature enough to realize this is a public area and everyone has to do their share. If your worried then get the BO to put it up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

It's definitely a respect issue. Some people have always had someone else clean up after them. They never learned to pick up after themselves. I deal with that everyday at work. They leave things for others to do when they should do it. It's also called being lazy. 

Ask the BO to put up a sign or offer to do it. I don't think they would mind. If anyone asks you about it, say the BO asked you to put it up. I would bet the ones that make any negative comments about it are the ones who don't clean up. Just remember that they are not as mature as you are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

I was right....the barn floor was dirty today.  

Someone was trimming there horse's feet and left the clippings all over the floor. So i swept that up along with my mess. 

sigh...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Either you sweep the floor because you like to or stop being anal and needing it to be spotless. I always get a kick out of complainers who are also the enablers. You encourage it to happen then you complain when it does.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Ask for a sign. So what if people talk? Another boarder told everyone I was abusive for popping a lunge whip while lunging a pony to keep her moving (never actually touched the mare). I shrugged it off. 

We had to put up a sign at my barn about cleaning up after yourself after using a wash rack because the trainer would hose off her horse after lessons and leave a muddy mess in the wash rack. It was only that one person that did it, but it was on a daily basis, so we were all peeved. She also started sweeping up after herself in the aisles afterwards. It's really not a big deal.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

This is why I board at a barn where I am by myself.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm not sure why you keep sweeping up other people's messes. Just leave it there. The BO is responsible for making sure people clean up after themselves, so if she has a problem with cleaning up after other people she will put up a sign or keep an eye out to see who the offenders are and talk to them about it. If you're always cleaning up, then you're the only who has a problem.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

What I do when I see someone making a mess, either from trimming, clipping, hoof picking etc is that I walk over with the broom, lean it on the wall and say 'hey there, I've left the broom here for to sweep up with when youre done, so you dont have to go looking for it, just hang it on the hook over there when you're done' and I do that with everyone, so they have no excuses.....if they don't do it, I call them on it 'Dont forget to sweep up! I don't need the extra work!'......if you let them do it.....they will continue to do it.....just like kids!


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I think it's up to the BO to express what his or her expectations are for the other boarders so that everyone is aware. Even after that, some people still don't clue in. I like to put it this way to them- we all work together here to keep our barn as neat as possible so we all clean up after we make a mess. I offer to hold the shovel when they sweep or vice versa. It's nice help others and it's a nice opportunity to make conversation too!


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your replys on this subject. 

There are 2 barns on the farm. The lower barn and the upper barn. The lower barn is for the school horses and thats where everyone hangs out. The upper barn is where the boarders keep there horses. So i am in the upper barn with my horse. 

The Bo doesnt spend alot of time in the upper barn. Shes mostly in the lower barn getting horses tacked up for her students or shes in the house doing stuff. 

She doesnt really pay attention to the mess that goes on in the barns. In fact....in the tack room in the upper barn..there are 2 garbage bins filled to the top with trash. She hasnt done anything about it. 

I am surprised with the people who throw out there garbage...there empty bottles from fly spray,shampoo bottles,hoof dressing bottels..etc...those things need to be recycled. Theres some cardboard in there as well. I wish the people would bring home there empty containers and recycle them and throw out small items in the garbage can. I even bring home my empty bottles.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Do you want to regulate the brand of fly spray people use next? Or perhaps gallons of water one may use while bathing a horse? Wouldn't want anyone to waste it.....

It's not your barn!! Which is a good thing because if it was and you insisted that people haul home their trash, you wouldn't need any fingers to count up your boarders. I have NEVER heard of anyone regulating the size of items to be placed in a trash can. Most BO's I know are thrilled if the trash makes it into the can and isn't left strewn around for them to clean up!

Not everyone has recycling. I don't have recycling or the ability to get it and there is absolutely no way I would even consider hauling garbage around with me.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

We have a big sign on the "human" door to the barn that says PLEASE SWEEP UP BEFORE YOU LEAVE. Sometimes I forget to sweep and then I feel bad so I'll sweep the entire barn. lol


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Librahorsegal said:


> Thanks everyone for your replys on this subject.
> 
> There are 2 barns on the farm. The lower barn and the upper barn. The lower barn is for the school horses and thats where everyone hangs out. The upper barn is where the boarders keep there horses. So i am in the upper barn with my horse.
> 
> ...


It sounds as though you would be happier in a setting where you were empowered to control everything about the environment, meaning your own barn/property. 
If YOU want recycling to be done, do it. No one is stopping you from going through the trash can and taking out the recyclable items. The point is, you are only able to dictate your OWN actions, choices, etc.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Delfina said:


> Do you want to regulate the brand of fly spray people use next? Or perhaps gallons of water one may use while bathing a horse? Wouldn't want anyone to waste it.....
> 
> It's not your barn!! Which is a good thing because if it was and you insisted that people haul home their trash, you wouldn't need any fingers to count up your boarders. I have NEVER heard of anyone regulating the size of items to be placed in a trash can. Most BO's I know are thrilled if the trash makes it into the can and isn't left strewn around for them to clean up!
> 
> Not everyone has recycling. I don't have recycling or the ability to get it and there is absolutely no way I would even consider hauling garbage around with me.


I don't believe the OP wants to 'regulate' things, but I do believe that she is being conscientious about her job and the environment she is working in, and no one else is! Having worked in barns I know that the way a facility is presented in terms of cleanliness is a direct reflection upon the owner and the STAFF.
A BO cannot be expected t clean and tidy his facility all on his own (unless it's tiny) so he or she employs staff to do those jobs, however if the boarders in a facility are not tidy enough to pick up after themselves and like to leave messes all over the place perhaps they should go to a more relaxed barn atmosphere where being a muck puppy is acceptable......because trailing a mess behind you is disrespectful to the facility and the people who work in it....

Ok, not everyone has recycling, fair enough....however if you can ride a horse then you can push a broom and pick up after yourself.....


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

My question / comment for the OP is:
Are you employed by the BO as a groom/caretaker, or do you, like everyone else, pay monthly to board?

If you WORK for her, then it kinda is YOUR JOB to sweep, empty trash, etc...therefore signs asking others to do what youre being paid for wouldnt, IMO, be smart...For example I'm a night shift charge RN, and not a housekeeping staff person.

Thus, while I too, am in DISBELIEF many nights at the unbelievable messes our inpatients leave for the housekeeping staff to clean up for them, it IS MY JOB, since it's my unit MY UNIT @night, thus my responsibility to keep it tidy, so I do...same thing if you're working for the BO. While people such as ourselves, who almost REQUIRE cleanliness and organization to feel comfy, cannot SEE HOW OTHERS CAN BE SO PIGGY, we have to accept it as part of life and move on.

If you are a paying boarder like everybody else, almost the same answer applies, except here you must understand that they are paying just like you. If they (the "piggies") don't care about a mess...well...they don't have to! In fact, when you chose the barn, @ that time would've been right to decide if you could "tolerate" the state of cleanliness and pick that facility or perhaps another, cleaner one instead. You all are "equals" & no one but the BO AND EMPLOYEES are REQUIRED to sweep/etc...(again, I DO, & AGREE THEY SHOULD WANT TO, BUT MANY PEOPLE ARE LAAAA-ZEEE!) :0(

I personally wouldn't waste much of my precious horse tine sweeping others' crap up. As long as my horse's stall was properly cleaned EVERY DAY, I'd pick up MY MESSES, & unless I found sweeping, etc...around the stable relaxing or got some other personal pay off (cause I guarantee your horse doesn't mind the mess in the walkway, etc...)I'd leave it be and worry about something else.

I've found when I try to micromanage the world others are truly responsible for around me, MY OWN world gets left in the proverbial "dust"...I wouldn't do that to yourself and I'd try to work on sweating the small stuff a little less! Just some friendly (really!) advice to take or leave! :0)


----------

